# Guard sweep with neck twist



## lonewolf12563 (Jul 19, 2003)

I prefer to work my guard from the side out position. Check out the move of the month. This is one technique I like to do. Any other thoughts on the side guard? Ed
www.lonewolfjujutsu.com


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2003)

Reminds me of a similar technique from the mount--push the arm of the guy on the bottom over, wrap it behind his head, crank him onto his stomach so you get his back.


----------

